# Hilfe mein Karpfen moselt



## Angelspass (6. Dezember 2008)

Was macht ihr gegen das moseln vom Karpfen???????? #c


----------



## crazyFish (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mein Karpfen moselt*

Dumme Frage am Rande aber muss sein, was ist moseln ;+


----------



## Angelspass (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mein Karpfen moselt*

Der Karpfen nimmt er bei der Nahrungsaufnahme auch Schlamm zu sich. Je nach Gewässer schmeckt man das mehr oder auch weniger beim Fleisch des Karpfens.


Bei meinen Gewässer leider mehr.

Ach ja, hältern des Karpfens ist leider verboten.


----------



## 48pfünder (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mein Karpfen moselt*

Kann mich nur anschließen, filet schneiden, Haut ab und gut ist:vik:


----------



## muddyliz (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mein Karpfen moselt*

Versuchs's mal mit meiner Methode: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#karpfen


----------



## Heuxs (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mein Karpfen moselt*

Hi muddyliz

Magst ja recht haben,aber so ein Aufwand....ne,da würde ich lieber das Gewässer zum Angeln wechseln als diese Kompromisse.


----------



## raabj (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mein Karpfen moselt*

Hallo

du kannst die fische bevor sie schlachtest auch wässern. 2-3 Tage in ein becken mit guten Wasser und die schmecken wieder.(kein leitungswasser)

mfg


----------



## Angelspass (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mein Karpfen moselt*

Habe jetzt erfahren das manche Fischer den Karpfen über Nacht in Milch einlegen, das soll den schlammigen Geschmack ( moseln ) auch entfernen! 
Hat das schon mal einer probiert ?? #c


----------



## kaipiranja (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mein Karpfen moselt*



Angelspass schrieb:


> Habe jetzt erfahren das manche Fischer den Karpfen über Nacht in Milch einlegen, das soll den schlammigen Geschmack ( moseln ) auch entfernen!
> Hat das schon mal einer probiert ?? #c


 

...es gibt auch spezielle Rezepte die extra dafür sind diesen Geschmack zu "verwerten":
http://www.biofisch.at/karpfenrezepte.htm#zuakuo


noch mehr Karpfenrezepte:
http://www.biofisch.at/karpfenrezepte.htm


...die Milchmethode könnte funktionieren, ich kenne das von bestimmten Wildarten - die werden in Buttermilch eingelegt damit sie "essbar" werden...


----------



## Angelspass (22. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe mein Karpfen moselt*

Habe jetzt auch gelesen den Karpfen mit Wasser bedecken und eine 1/2 Tasse Essig dazu, dann über Nacht in den Kühlschrank.


----------



## smac (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe mein Karpfen moselt*

Im Elsass gibt man einfach ein paar Tropfen Kirschwasser über den Karpfen (innen)  und lässt das 5 Minuten einziehen. Aber Vorsicht, nicht zuviel Schnaps nehmen !!!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe mein Karpfen moselt*

Ich würd den Fisch ganz einfach klassisch marinieren (Essigwasser oder Lake). Ist kein großer Aufwand und hebt jeglichen Modergeschmack eigentlich auf...
Anschließend die Filets in schmale Streifen schneiden, panieren und ausbacken! Köstlich. :m


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe mein Karpfen moselt*

Wie hier schon richtig geschrieben wurde, hängt der Modergeschmack einzig und alleine im Fettgewebe, Fett ist nun einmal ein Geschmacksträger im positiven, wie im negativen Sinn.
Ich bediene mich bei dem Problem folgender Methoden, da die Karpfen aus meinem Hausgewässer grundsätzlich Moder-/Muffgeschmack anhaftet.

Methoden:[/SIZE]

1. Der Karpfen kommt lebend zu mir nach Hause und schwimmt eine Woche ohne Futter in meiner Badewanne, da kann er sich entschlacken. Ich weiß es mag verboten sein, aber wenn's stört, der darf wissen: dass der Unterschied zwischen mir und einem Schneemann darin besteht, dass er den Schneemann nur im Winter am Allerwertesten lecken kann.

2. Der Karpfen wird filetiert und die fettreiche Bauchpartie landet im Müll.

3. Der Karpfen wird ganz oder in Scheiben geräuchert.

4. Der Karpfen kommt in hochprozentige- oder Essigbeize

Jede der vier Methoden ist erprobt und für gut befunden, danach ist der Karpfen jeder Forelle vorzuziehen.


----------



## Knigge007 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe mein Karpfen moselt*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Jede der vier Methoden ist erprobt und für gut befunden, danach ist der Karpfen jeder Forelle vorzuziehen.



JOHAAAAAAAA Fischküchle aus Weissfisch=OBERGEILÖMAT,nichts besseres...bissle Räuchersalz dazu(wenn man di Pampe würzt),und ab gehts!!!


----------



## Tino (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe mein Karpfen moselt*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wie hier schon richtig geschrieben wurde, hängt der Modergeschmack einzig und alleine im Fettgewebe, Fett ist nun einmal ein Geschmacksträger im positiven, wie im negativen Sinn.
> Ich bediene mich bei dem Problem folgender Methoden, da die Karpfen aus meinem Hausgewässer grundsätzlich Moder-/Muffgeschmack anhaftet.
> 
> Methoden:[/SIZE]
> ...




Hallo Sensitivfischer

Könntest du Methode 4 bitte ganz genau erläutern.
Ich meine nicht die Essigbeize|rolleyes


Danke dir schon mal


----------



## meckidh (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hilfe mein Karpfen moselt*

Hallo Ihr Spezialisten,
ich soll am Heiligenabend panierte Karpfensteaks
machen.
Könnt Ihr mir sagen wie ich diese Steaks schneiden soll und wie man die Y-Gräten los wird?
Für Euere Hilfe bedanke ich mich schon mal
meckidh


----------



## FisherMan66 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Hilfe mein Karpfen moselt*

Was genau willst Du braten? Carbonaden , also Scheiben vom Karpfen?
Da ist nix mit Y-Gräten entfernen. Da bleibt ja sogar die Bauch- und die Mittelgräte erhalten.

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Du das Filet vom Karpfen braten möchtest.

1. sauber filetieren
2. wenn gewünscht, Haut entfernen
3. verbleibende Gräten entweder mit einer Pinzette (beim Karpfen eignet sich wohl eher eine kleine Spitzzange), langsam aber stetig aus dem Fleisch ziehen
Mit den Fingern kannst Du fühlen, wo noch Gräten im Filet sind.
Das Schwanzstück ist garantiert grätenfrei.
Hast Du sehr große Filets, kannst Du sie auch entlang der Fleischgräten der Länge nach halbieren. Von der verbleibenden Seite noch die Gräten abschneiden, und schon hast Du zwei grätenfreie Filets.
Wenn Du die Haut zum Braten dran lässt, kannst Du die Gräten auch direkt aus dem Filet schneiden. Fällt nach dem Braten nicht weiter auf.

eine andere Möglichkeit ist, die verbleibenden Fleischgräten in 3mm Abständen zu durchtrennen und sie einfach im Fleisch zu belassen. Nach dem Braten merkst Du sie nicht mehr. Googele mal nach "Klein´s Mechanischer Grätenschneider" - hier kannst Du Dir das Prinzip des Grätenschneidens anschauen.

Schau Dir bei YouTube ein paar Videos zum Filetieren an.


----------

